# Medical Insurance For Foreign Visitor



## allenke (Jan 7, 2006)

Not sure if this is the place to post this, but will give it a try?



My son has asked me to fill out an Affidavit of support for his mother-in-law.  She is Costa Rican.  She has been unable to come visit his wife in the USA because his wife had not become a US Citizen and the US Customs did not feel that her Wealth in Costa Rica was enough to encourage her to return to Costa Rica - she also has a ward (since adopted) that was part of the issue.  In any event, my son's wife has since become a US citzen in order to help the process some what.  It should be more successful for her mother coming for a visit now (she does not desire to stay permanently in the US).  To increase her odds for not being turned down, my son (and also asking me) is to fill out an Affidavit of support which means were are responsible for any expenses she and her newly adopted son might incure while here in the USA - any public assitance, etc.  My concern is that if she were in some sort of Accident requireing hospitalization, I could be out a lot of money.  Just wondering if there is any type of temporary insurance one can purchase for a foreign visitor while they come stay in the USA for about a month?  Thanks much for any advice.

Ken


----------



## stonebroke (Jan 7, 2006)

*I sent you an email*

Ken,
I can help I just sent you an email.

Darrel


----------



## xzhan02 (Jan 7, 2006)

Try this link:  http://www.travelinsure.com/what/vusahigh.htm?240077


----------



## allenke (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks folks, I will look into your suggestions. 

Ken


----------



## sultan_sfo (Jan 9, 2006)

*Use a US Company*

My suggestion is that if you have a choice, select a US based company rather than a Costa Rica based because hospital admissions (if needed) and reimbursement will be a lot easier. /Sultan


----------



## Lglen119 (Jan 13, 2006)

*international medical coverage*

can also check this company out, who does a lot of this specialty type of coverage:
http://www.specialtyrisk.com/immigrant_medical.htm


----------



## boyblue (Jan 14, 2006)

American Medical insurance is available to people who permanently reside outside of the U.S.  There are a hand full of companies that offer it.

We are insured by Multinational Underwriters ( http://www.mnui.com/ ) through this Florida company ( http://www.globalinsurancenet.com/ ), They represent 3 or 4 different companies that have a similar product.


----------

